# CNC Conversion plans



## econdron (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm finding so much info out there on CNC retro fits (too much info actually!), I'm getting very confused. Does anyone have a good source for something that covers all the CNC retrofit termonaligy and procedure in detail? I'm very new to CNC talk, like I have no idea what a ball screw is. Every time I read someones blog or posts about their conversion I get lost really early on, and there always tends to be missing gaps in the process. 

What I'm looking to do eventually is convert my Precision Matthews 932 mill to be CNC. I know there's a lot of configurations out there for different machines, but is there a source that will tell me everything I need to get for the conversion? Doesn't need to be specific, just general info where I can pick which brand/style to buy. The machine was released relatively recently, so I haven't heard of anyone converting it yet. If it makes any difference, I want something that can be manual AND CNC. I have a good amount of experience on the mill including lathe work on the mill (You gotta make due with what you got, right?), so I can make any components myself if I need to.


----------



## Rbeckett (Dec 25, 2013)

You should get in contact with Jumps4 and see if steve is interested in doing a 932.  He has done several and if I was doing it I would seek his expertise before I even loosend the first screw or opened the first book. I'm pretty sure he will be glad to help you out so give him a shout on this site and he will discuss it with you and tell you how and what to do to get started. Just make sure you document it in a build thread with Pics please...

Bob


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 25, 2013)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8187-rung-fu-clone-RF-45-ZX45-cnc-conversion
Is a great thread by Jumps4. Your 932 is very similar to the zx45 so it is the best resource I have seen. 

Dave


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 26, 2013)

Why not call the precision matthews group - they make you mill in cnc form. Get the parts from them.


----------



## fi man (Jan 16, 2014)

*Precision Matthews CNC link*

Here ya go.  It's a bit hard to find.

http://www.machinetoolonline.com/PM-932M.html


----------



## jumps4 (Jan 21, 2014)

here is a cnc terms dictionary from cnc cookbook.
http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCDictionary.htm
steve


----------

